# journalctl Error was encountered while opening journal files

## mani001

Hi,

I can't read my systemd logs anymore

```

root@mani001 ~ $journalctl 

Error was encountered while opening journal files: no data available

```

This must be due to the recent update in systemd because I remember journalctl working fine not so long ago...any one else hit by this?

Cheers!!

----------

## mani001

Just in case anyone else stumbles upon this, doing

```
rm -rf /var/log/journal/*
```

and rebooting does the trick...if you don't mind losing your logs history. Not that I would call this a solution   :Confused: 

----------

## Ant P.

You may not, but upstream considers it one.

----------

## tlix

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> You may not, but upstream considers it one.

 

 :Confused:  I agree with you!

----------

